# What do you prefer? Curly or straight hair?



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

I always like my hair super straight but it causes some damage to my hair because of the straightening iron....


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 1, 2005)

I like to wear mine straight but dont like the time it takes to straighten it or the damage it causes.


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2005)

Mine's naturally wavy so of course I only like it straight.  I blow dry and straighten it every day.


----------



## melozburngr (May 1, 2005)

Curls.. they can be sassy, romantic, rockstar, you name it.. I think that curls are FUN!


----------



## polobear45 (May 11, 2005)

I love my curls !!!


----------



## rouquinne (May 11, 2005)

i have wavy hair that i have to work at to get straight or curly.

and i prefer to wear it straight.


----------



## amandamakeup (May 15, 2005)

I used to wear my hair straight every day. then I discovered all the scrunching / curling products out there,,, and now... Im always havin it curly! im lovin it!


----------



## jeanna (May 16, 2005)

I like straight... not super straight, but straight with the ends curled under slightly. I could never do the curly hair thing... seems like so much work! But nonetheless, I find curls very beautiful


----------



## LittleMissMakeUp (May 17, 2005)

i have naturally straight hair, so of course i love curls....but i also love my straight hair...i love how i dont constantly have to fix my hair throughout the day, it looks the same from the time i style it to the end of the day, so it's very convenient!


----------



## breathless (Jul 26, 2005)

i perfer straight hair. my hair is straight, so i know how to work with it. although, i adore curly hair, it just never stays put on my head. *shrugs*


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2005)

I have straight hair, but always wished it was curly...  Guess that is always the way!  Dawn


----------



## velvet (Jul 28, 2005)

i have pretty curly hair, though i have trouble getting all the curls to look nice (at least when im leaving the house, if im staying home my hair looks great  :|  )
I think its more flattering to my features to have straight hair, but i am way too lazy to do anything about it, since my hair fixes its self.
-leave in conditioner
-don't touch it
curls presto.
tadaa!


----------



## valley (Jul 28, 2005)

Considering the fact that it takes a good hour or more to get my curls straight... lol I prefer curls.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 30, 2005)

If I had curls that actually ...curled..i would just put some mousse in and go...but since no one has ever been able to make my curls look good...i straighten my hair. If i want curls..i use a good ol' curling iron.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 31, 2005)

I like straight hair...


----------



## Bunny77 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have curls, I love my curls and wouldn't want my hair any other way!


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bunny77* 
_I have curls, I love my curls and wouldn't want my hair any other way!_

 
here here to that Bunny77


----------



## dreams (Aug 18, 2005)

I like staright hair only because I think its easier for me to handle.....but I think curly hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

My hair is naturally wavy...so I like both the straight look and the beach wave look.


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

I like either... and have had my hair both ways in the past... 
Now I mostly wear it straight.... 
altho I have had a number of perms in the past... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But I have naturally curly hair to a certain extent!


----------



## orodwen (Aug 24, 2005)

for myself i will always choose curly over straight but my hair texture & the actual numbers on my head have changed & it's more difficult to pull of curly.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 24, 2005)

*i have a natural wavy+curly hair but I love pin straight hair r/o*

because I will look wayyyy older with curly hair! Yikes!


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 8, 2007)

when i was younger i always got my hair relaxed. but just at the begining of last year, i started getting curly purm type things every month or so. i like my hair curly but it's not always *curly, *sometimes just wavy. i wish it looked like this...


----------



## n_c (Aug 8, 2007)

I like it straight, but if my naturally wavy hair wasnt so frizzy I would wear it that way more often.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 8, 2007)

I looovveee curly hair and envy those with it!!!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 8, 2007)

i think curls are super pretty but on me curly hair just doesnt work out


----------



## user79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I prefer wavy.


----------



## Dizzy (Aug 9, 2007)

I have curly hair and I can't stand it!  I straighten it at least 4x a week- I'd have it chemically straightened, but my coworkers refuse to do it b/c they love my curls, haha (I work in a salon).

For me, straight hair <3


----------



## oulala (Aug 9, 2007)

Wavy or curly definitely... straight it very boring.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have naturally straight hair, and love curling my hair because I get so much volume, movement and I just love the curls look and feel. I think it's human nature to like what you are not naturally born with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if I had to choose which style to be born with I'd pick straight. It's pretty low maintenance for me, I shampoo, condition (sometimes), a little mousse, maybe air dry or blow dry and I'm done.


----------



## gabi1129 (Aug 11, 2007)

i love my hair when its curly. but i also like it when its straight. it all depends on my mood. currently im growning my hair out so i can have it curly again! its been forever!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

I have naturally curly hair and it's a major hassle. I was actually born with stick-straight hair but around 5 years old it began to get wavy and then just a year or so afterwards it was completely curly! I tried to chemically straighten it when I was young (aka stupid) and it's still just as curly but now I occasionally get flaky scalp due to the chemical burns. But since then I've embraced my natural curls and I love them, I just don't love how long it takes me to get ready. Curls are (in my opinion) much higher maintenance than straight hair. I would love to just be able to brush my hair and be ready but it's never that easy with curls, haha!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 22, 2007)

I have wavy hair and I hate it.  I can get it straight but it never stays.  I love both curly and straight hair and wish mine was either of them instead of wavy.


----------



## daFilli (Aug 27, 2007)

i have thick curly hair, i used to straighten it every week and because my hair is rebellious it would never hold [i was unaware of the 'wrapping' technique i was only 14!] so i had to add heat to it every morning!

sooo yes of course my hair got damaged, i cut it alll off into a bob and started over by wearing a mini curly fro at 18/19 lol 

over the years it grew pretty quickly now i have curly hair for a month then straight hair for two weeks etc over and over to switch it up....
but im super careful [now] with heat. i like my hair wavey or super straight but *sigh* its soooo much work 2 hours of pain.lol


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 27, 2007)

Curly. 
I've had a relaxer for most of my youngin' years and now..well for the past 16 months i've been transitioning back to my curly hair.


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 28, 2007)

i have thick curly frizzy hair that i tend to keep long because i think i would look like a dark haired version of curly sue if i cut my locks short. i have been wanting to do something to my hair lately and would love to try a new style and outrageous color, but i am afraid that it would look silly with the way my face is shaped. i also like to straighten it from time to time and i get lots of compliments on it. i just wish i didnt have so many short wisps of frizz in my face everyday.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 28, 2007)

I think curls are awesome and I prefer them over straight hair. I think straight hair is boring.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 29, 2007)

I have wavy hair, but I'll wear it wavy or straight.  Typically in the summer I wear it wavy because it's wash, product, and go.  If I'm going to straighten it, it's a 2 step process:  Wash and blow dry the night before.  Take shower with shower cap on next morning and straighten it.  I usually do this more in the winter though.  It's like a blow-out for me, and I can get a blow-out to last a good 2-3 days.

And I don't think either is "boring".  Curly is awesome because it's kind of uncontrolled and cool; straight is awesome because it's sleek...


----------



## xxScenesta (Sep 16, 2007)

Curly hair is cute on most girls.


----------



## xxScenesta (Sep 16, 2007)

Straight :]
But then again naturally my hair is blonde and curly.
Like sherley temple!
I remember when I was 8 I walked into school and my teacher yelled out "Oh My You look like sherley temple!"
The name stuck. even in 7th grade when I dyed my hair brown. and found my self a flat iron
>.<


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 16, 2007)

i love curly and wavy hair!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 16, 2007)

but i truly hate permed hair-eww. in that case i love straight. i guess i like everybody with their most natural hair if that makes sense..


----------

